# Beau is finally of the steroids :d



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone - just got off the phone from Newmarket and Beau can finally come off the steroids that she has been on since getting meningitis  I will be 50 next week and this is the best birthday present anyone could give me 
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping: Right off to walk our Poo now 

Oops the :d should have been  in the title


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs:Fabulous news Ali.....what else could a girl want .. Couldn't have been better if it was wrapped with ribbons and bows. Enjoy your walk:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Delighted Ali. 

Brilliant news. Well done Beau. She'll be back to being mental (Cockapoo) in no time😄😄😄
Happy birthday for next week x 


Jeanie x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:

That is THE best news....what a brilliant birthday prezzie and certainly softens the blow of being 50!!

I hope you are doing something fab for your birthday and you can now look forward to the return of naughty( in a good way!!) Beau!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am sooooo pleased for you Ali! Fabulous news!  Now you can get your beautiful Beau back and relax and enjoy her again.  xxxxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That's really great news Ali, really pleased for you .... a very special birthday present indeed.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:twothumbs::twothumbs::jumping::jumping::whoo::congrats::congrats: Fabulous news Ali! :twothumbs::twothumbs::jumping::jumping::whoo:congrats::congrats:
So very pleased for you and beautiful Beau of course. Long may her cheeky naughty self remain and look forward to our beach walk with bouncy 'Poos!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That's wonderful news!! Happy birthday too!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your good wishes re Beau and Birthday wishes for me though Beau has already got her naughty Poo traits back as only been on steroids twice a week for the past month. Can't wait Clare as we will both have med free Poos for a change and Colin...... ABSOLUTELY NOTHING is going to soften the blow of being 50!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!!!!! That is just AMAZING!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
and Happy upcoming birthday!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

What lovely news - enjoy your birthday with your healthy Beau xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Fantastic news Ali, so pleased to hear it


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful news Ali, so glad Beau is off her meds. 
Enjoy turning 50, you might as well grow old disgracefully than not grow old at all 

A double party celebration in your house arty:arty:arty:arty2:arty2:arty2:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw that's fab news Ali 
Hope you have lots of celebrations planned for your special day 
xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Really glad for you, brilliant news, and the 50 thing? well, I've just had mine but have gone back to believing i'm 42 and staying there!! (aching joints keep trying to tell me otherwise!).
Enjoy.x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes re Beau  and me being 50  Never thought of it that way Julie but growing old disgracefully is definitely the way I plan to do it  and Dawn happy belated 50th and I love the idea of sticking at 42 so that is what I am going to tell everyone from now on OR that I am 60 and they say "wow you look good for 60" though it could bite me on the bum and people say "is that all you are"!! x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy birthday, and well done Beau!! Fantastic news on both fronts. Fab and 50, 50 and nifty!

I'm 42, and thinking I'm probably 37 ish....I think my mum got my date of birth wrong, there is no way on this planet I could be 42 yet, lol!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> Happy birthday, and well done Beau!! Fantastic news on both fronts. Fab and 50, 50 and nifty!
> 
> I'm 42, and thinking I'm probably 37 ish....I think my mum got my date of birth wrong, there is no way on this planet I could be 42 yet, lol!!


Thank you and this post did make me laugh as I think my Mum must have got mine wrong too! I can't believe I am going to be 50 on Tuesday - not ready for that yet!!! In my head I am still a teenager though my 18 year old daughter reckons I am the kid out of the two of us anyway  x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

lets choose to be 25 each to make up the 50!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> lets choose to be 25 each to make up the 50!


This is the best post so far as would love to be 25 though I just think that I am 18 with 32 years experience  x


----------

